# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  MBR Rootkit cure with AVZ

## Bi!l

Hi folks.

Is there any chance that AVZ will be updated to detect and remove MBR infections?
That would be awesome!

best regards

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

The first and second version bootkit


```
1.5 Проверка обработчиков IRP
\driver\disk[IRP_MJ_READ] = 8177A410 -> перехватчик не определен
\driver\disk[IRP_MJ_WRITE] = 8177A410 -> перехватчик не определен
 Проверка завершена
```

in russian logs AVZ.
AVZ dont remove any version.
Use CureIt, mbr.exe (Gmer), fixmbr, Bootkit remover

----------


## Bi!l

Thank you Alex!

So AVZ is able to detect the rootkit (if AVZ is able to run..)  :Wink: 

And yes, i do use gmer (and the recovery console) to cure MBR or heavy rootkit infections (like TDL3).

I just wanted to say that it would be fabulous to have a modul integrated in AVZ to do the job.  :Cool:

----------

